# New Burger Recipe



## Finney (Mar 1, 2006)

Cappie said he invented those.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2006)

I did not invent those....Finnstigator.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I did not invent those....Finnstigator.



Yeah, he only invented chop meat!


----------

